# 6 new to me aquariums!



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got 6 tanks, 16 x 22.5 x 16 all for $50 to use for breeding.

Now I just need heaters and sponge filters and many hours of cleaning them up.

I think I have MTS


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My first project is breeding neon tetras and I guess some my my lyretail mollies.

what other fish do you think I should look into breeding?

I can see one or two of these tanks being for shrimp.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Now I have a few issues

heating the tanks
filtering the tanks
and a stand for the tanks

So far for heating it looks like I gotta buy a heater for each tank unless someone has a cheaper idea?

Filters will be sponge filters, cheap and easy

now a stand is going to be tricky, all 6 tanks is probably about 2000 pounds, at least they will be in the basement so floor isnt a problem.

I am thinking 3 tanks per shelf, so 2 shelves of these 30 gallon tanks, and maybe a 3rd shelf on the top to hold some 10 gallon tanks, the extra for the 10 gallons shouldnt make things much harder.

I am thinking of having the 16 inch side on the front and having them be 22.5 inches deep to save space.

My budget is pretty low and I am wondering if a wood structure can be strong enough?

And does anyone have any plans that I can modify for my dimensions for a stand?

any help is appreciated


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of things to breed. Cory cats come to mind. Guppies are easy (lol), Convict Cichlids are wonderful to watch and very easy to breed.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I was considering panda cory and bristlenose plecos. You don't breed guppies, they are born pregnant.


----------



## CanadaMoe (Sep 12, 2012)

*tanks per shelf*

My suggestion would be to keep the tanks at working height. You don't want to be reaching/working above your head just in case something happens. Keep your safety in mind in your design.

Distance from the tank opening to the bottom of the next shelf is another consideration. Taking out filters and nets full of fry , that work area should be comfortable to working. Can you get both hands into the tank in question if need be, do you have room to maneuver?

My suggestion on what to breed;

Rainbowfish:
Melanotaenia (different species)
Glossolepis incisis

Pseudomugil (blue-eye rainbows)
(different types here too.)

If you're successful, let me know. I certainly would be interested in these.
(When I have a tank ready for them...)

Good luck.
Moe


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You could always go to the extreme. Try breeding so Clownfish  Or if your in for a freshwater adventure, half-beaks?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't mind having to use a step stool at times for the higher tanks.

Mostly all I will be doing is tossing in food, Im not going to be spending alot of time aquascaping or anything,

I have my plans almost finalized, after talking to the guys at the LFS who are into their tanks constantly and measuring their spacing and stuff I have it figured out.

I will be able to stack my 30 gallon tanks 3 high, will have 7 inches clearance from the top of a tank to the support for the next shelf, so when in past the front support for the next shelf I will have 10.5 inches of space.

I will be building two different racks, one that holds the 6 30 gallon tanks and one to hold 3 10 gallon tanks


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I would make each one hold 3 30 gallons. and get 4 10 gallos, 2 for each.

You don't want to overload the weight on the shelves.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

got the supplies to make 1 stand that will hold 2 of the 30 gal and 1 10 gal at the top.

Once I have that built and I have a good look at it I'll decide if im making 2 more the same or one double length stand for the rest.

If I make a double stand I can have 2 tanks side by side and be able to buy a cheap light and have the option of growing plants on the bottom


----------

